# Spain Property Prices



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

Would this now be the last chance to buy before the Spanish property boom? Many professional and reputable estate agents are telling me the market is on fire and they are selling everything they have at way over pre 2008 valuations. I must admit that they are advertising for properties due to extensive buyer waiting lists.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> Would this now be the last chance to buy before the Spanish property boom? Many professional and reputable estate agents are telling me the market is on fire and they are selling everything they have at way over pre 2008 valuations. I must admit that they are advertising for properties due to extensive buyer waiting lists.


I think they are telling porkies.....There are loads of properties for sale that have been on the market for months.....way overpriced. 
But then again i guess it depends on where you are looking?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Estate agents says properties are rising and selling like hot cakes 


What a scoop

Sorry OP of course they would say that wouldn’t they!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

To be fair, the interest in properties outside of the main centres of employment, but within a few hours drive, is rising as people expect to be able to work more remotely after Covid, se we could see a slight migratory effect make some localised differences.

Whether or not that has translated into prices actually rising statistically is another matter, the market needs time to react, and an increase in interest doesn't really mean anything in economic terms.


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

Overandout said:


> To be fair, the interest in properties outside of the main centres of employment, but within a few hours drive, is rising as people expect to be able to work more remotely after Covid, se we could see a slight migratory effect make some localised differences.
> 
> Whether or not that has translated into prices actually rising statistically is another matter, the market needs time to react, and an increase in interest doesn't really mean anything in economic terms.


I thought that maybe the case. Two agents have asked me to pay them an upfront deposit before they find me a property so I do not miss out and loose it. They say COVID will be all over in a few weeks and when this BREXIT thing ends prices will double.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought that maybe the case. Two agents have asked me to pay them an upfront deposit before they find me a property so I do not miss out and loose it. They say COVID will be all over in a few weeks and when this BREXIT thing ends prices will double.


PRICES WILL DOUBLE!!!!
Watch this space Folks.......


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought that maybe the case. Two agents have asked me to pay them an upfront deposit before they find me a property so I do not miss out and loose it. They say COVID will be all over in a few weeks and when this BREXIT thing ends prices will double.


What a load of rubbish. NEVER hand over an upfront deposit. It is NOT a requirement.
If they think prices will double they are living in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought that maybe the case. Two agents have asked me to pay them an upfront deposit before they find me a property so I do not miss out and loose it. They say COVID will be all over in a few weeks and when this BREXIT thing ends prices will double.


I would think they are more likely to go DOWN...apart from a very few places.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

To work as an estate agent, it must be a prerequisite to have (let us say) a vivid imagination.

When we were first looking for a house to buy here, we viewed one we were interested in one in December, but the vendors were buying a new build which would not be ready before the following October at the earliest - they and the agent apparently expected us to be willing to buy it, pay for it and let them continue to live there until their new house was ready. When we said we'll pass, the agent said "but it will be worth so much more by October"!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

lynn r said:


> to work as an estate agent, it must be a prerequisite to have (let us say) a vivid imagination.
> 
> When we were first looking for a house to buy here, we viewed one we were interested in one in december, but the vendors were buying a new build which would not be ready before the following october at the earliest - they and the agent apparently expected us to be willing to buy it, pay for it and let them continue to live there until their new house was ready. When we said we'll pass, the agent said "but it will be worth so much more by october"!


very vivid......lol


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> Would this now be the last chance to buy before the Spanish property boom? Many professional and reputable estate agents are telling me the market is on fire and they are selling everything they have at way over pre 2008 valuations. I must admit that they are advertising for properties due to extensive buyer waiting lists.


I don´t know where they have all these prospective buyer waiting lists from?

It is my opinion that lots of estate agents here will go bust...they haven´t got any buyers....


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> Would this now be the last chance to buy before the Spanish property boom? Many professional and reputable estate agents are telling me the market is on fire and they are selling everything they have at way over pre 2008 valuations. I must admit that they are advertising for properties due to extensive buyer waiting lists.


If they really are professional and reputable, they wouldn´t be telling you such rubbish as that.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Interesting as most economists are saying the property market could contract by up to 30%! Where we live, in the Alicante area the housing market is grinding to a halt. If you keep track in Idealista and similar sites, the property prices are slowly embarking on a downward spiral. In addition, to pre owned property, there is an amazing amount of new construction coming to market putting downward pressure on prices. 

To be honest, the talk about the brexit boom is just a fantasy, I think. I find it very difficult to believe given the income requirements most UK retirees will have the income to qualify and move here. Yes they will come here with a boatload of cash, but will they want to tie it up in property? I don't think so. Banks will only write a mortgage to someone 60-65 depending on the bank and that's only for 10 years and a substantial deposit (40%, even though as a resident it should be 20%). 

I suppose we will all know in 7-10 years!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Estate agents talking up the market.

Who'd a' thunk it?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought that maybe the case. Two agents have asked me to pay them an upfront deposit before they find me a property so I do not miss out and loose it. They say COVID will be all over in a few weeks and when this BREXIT thing ends prices will double.


Never heard of that. Wouldn’t even leave a deposit with an Agent when I had chosen a property. Have always left it with my Lawyer. Perhaps you are giving the impression that you are a bit gullible. Dump those Agents and start again.

Agents are always advertising for new properties, the more they have on their books the better chance they have of a sale.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Never heard of that. Wouldn’t even leave a deposit with an Agent when I had chosen a property. Have always left it with my Lawyer. Perhaps you are giving the impression that you are a bit gullible. Dump those Agents and start again.
> 
> Agents are always advertising for new properties, the more they have on their books the better chance they have of a sale.


Yes...NEVER...EVER...leave a deposit with an agent. You might not even buy through that agent and your money will disappear.
Whoever heard of that.....would you give a deposit to an agent in England?.....NO

As Isobella said...dump those agents...they are taking you for a ride...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Houses in the small town where I live are indeed selling like hot cakes, mainly to foreigners as holiday homes but a few Spanish city-dwellers as well, looking for a rural retreat. But prices are definitely not rising. Brits who brought properties 15-20 years ago hoping to make a profit had them on the market for years at over €100k, now they've reduced them to €50k or less and they are finally selling.


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

I thought the information and advice given to me by estate agents was trustworthy because estate agents are fully regulated by the Spanish Ministry of Property. Also the agents said all deposits they hold are fully bonded.

I am now having doubts about buying anything in Spain if it’s all lies. Would Portugal be a safer option or is the whole of the EU unregulated and riddle with deceit.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought the information and advice given to me by estate agents was trustworthy because estate agents are fully regulated by the Spanish Ministry of Property. Also the agents said all deposits they hold are fully bonded.
> 
> I am now having doubts about buying anything in Spain if it’s all lies. Would Portugal be a safer option or is the whole of the EU unregulated and riddle with deceit.


Well to be honest I would trust the British system more....although that has its faults too.

You just need to be careful buying in Spain....and NEVER EVER hand over a deposit to an agent just for them to show you any property. That is definitely a NO NO.

I have a gorgeous flat in a village up in the hills outside Barcelona. It cost me 240,000 euros. I think I paid over the odds....but we love it and it is a forever flat. Will never sell it so it doesn´t matter what it is worth. In London the same thing would cost me about 800,000 pounds.

The only problem I have is the number of dogs barking at all hours of the day and night.

So if you see a property you like, visit at at different times of the day. Morning, afternoon and evening. Don´t buy a flat above a bar or cafe or you will never get any sleep.

Having surveys done is not normal here....but I would suggest you get one done.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Prices will go UP after Brexit??? Am I missing something here???!!

I would of expected the complete opposite. Possibly a few British returning home after Brexit along with the more difficult terms for new Brits arriving. .... Especially as the negotiations are getting more strained by the day.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought the information and advice given to me by estate agents was trustworthy because estate agents are fully regulated by the Spanish Ministry of Property. Also the agents said all deposits they hold are fully bonded.
> 
> I am now having doubts about buying anything in Spain if it’s all lies. Would Portugal be a safer option or is the whole of the EU unregulated and riddle with deceit.


Agents might be regulated...but that means NOTHING here.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If I was buying a second property I would look at OPORTO in Portugal.
But whether you buy in Spain or Portugal never rent it out permanently. Once you have a tenant in you can never get them out....even when they don´t pay the rent.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> Houses in the small town where I live are indeed selling like hot cakes, mainly to foreigners as holiday homes but a few Spanish city-dwellers as well, looking for a rural retreat. But prices are definitely not rising. Brits who brought properties 15-20 years ago hoping to make a profit had them on the market for years at over €100k, now they've reduced them to €50k or less and they are finally selling.


What are the houses like there?
Would 50,000 buy you a DECENT house?

Just interested..that´s all.


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks to the forum I now understand the need to be careful with estate agents in Spain, but are they effectively regulated, licensed or controlled in any way? Or could a criminal be let out of prison today after serving 10 years and be an estate agent tomorrow asking for deposits?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> Thanks to the forum I now understand the need to be careful with estate agents in Spain, but are they effectively regulated, licensed or controlled in any way? Or could a criminal be let out of prison today after serving 10 years and be an estate agent tomorrow asking for deposits?



As far as I am aware, YES they could.
You don´t need any qualifications or anything to set up an Estate Agent. I could do it today if I wanted to.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

NO Estate Agent should be asking for deposits just to VIEW a property. That´s crazy.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Imagine this scenario...I am an Estate Agent....You have seen a house you like the look of....I take you to view it.
IT has been on the market for 2 years at xxx,xxx euros. Nobody is interested in it.
I tell you that if you really like the house you need to make a quick decision, as there are lots of people interested in it.
Would you believe me?


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Before I realised how hard it was to get a decent mortgage as a non resident I was looking around the Costa Del Sol area. Marbella , Calahonda area. On doing a bit of research on certain estate agents it was fairly evident after a short time which were the more reputable ones. 

I think getting the view of real life people who have had prior experience with certain estate agents is invaluable.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Catalunya22 said:


> Imagine this scenario...I am an Estate Agent....You have seen a house you like the look of....I take you to view it.
> IT has been on the market for 2 years at xxx,xxx euros. Nobody is interested in it.
> I tell you that if you really like the house you need to make a quick decision, as there are lots of people interested in it.
> Would you believe me?


Nothing new there pal.It-s been going on for donkeys years.When we first came here over 25years ago we looked at a nice town house just outside Fuengirola.The guy who showed it to us was Danish.When we looked around he didn-t have the keys for the back door which we didn-t think anything of at the time and we got all the crap off him about a lot of people being interested and all that and the other.Anyway at night time we went back to have a look on our own and no wonder he didn-t want us to go out the back as next door was a big sign for sale direct from the owner which we ended up buying and we saved a few million pesetas in fees.Another agent was selling properties around Antequera telling people about the new airport going to be built which never happened.at least today you can use the internet which is great for a lot of searches.A greeting.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> As far as I am aware, YES they could.
> You don´t need any qualifications or anything to set up an Estate Agent. I could do it today if I wanted to.


There are many on the CDS that have just set up on the web, run it from their kitchen. I know one, she shows properties which she doesn’t have the contract for. If a buyer is interested she goes along to valid Agent and they split the commission. ( not always 50/50). One house we sold I saw a faded photo of it a year later in an Agents 10 kilometres away.

Long ago Agents on the CDS were telling clients Disney was opening a theme park. Amazing how many believed it.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Isobella said:


> There are many on the CDS that have just set up on the web, run it from their kitchen. I know one, she shows properties which she doesn’t have the contract for. If a buyer is interested she goes along to valid Agent and they split the commission. ( not always 50/50). One house we sold I saw a faded photo of it a year later in an Agents 10 kilometres away.
> 
> Long ago Agents on the CDS were telling clients Disney was opening a theme park. Amazing how many believed it.


How does she show them if she is not the agent and does not have the keys?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> How does she show them if she is not the agent and does not have the keys?


In 2003 when we were viewing houses, one agent (a British one, as it happens) took us to a property and when we got there announced that she didn't have the keys so we could only view the outside!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> There are many on the CDS that have just set up on the web, run it from their kitchen. I know one, she shows properties which she doesn’t have the contract for. If a buyer is interested she goes along to valid Agent and they split the commission. ( not always 50/50). .


We found our first house through a property finding agency and they didn't actually have any properties on their books, they didn't charge a fee to buyers but made their money by splitting the commission with the estate agents who did have them listed (but at least they advertised that fact upfront and didn't try to pull the wool over buyers' eyes). I must say we found it a more efficient way of finding what we wanted, after getting sick of agents (Spanish and British ones alike) saying they had the ideal thing for us and the properties turning out to be nothing of the sort, and only getting to see one property a day when we had taken holiday and only had a limited amount of time available.

We gave that firm a list of our requirements and stated what our budget was, and they lined up 10 properties for us to see over 2 days, all in the area we'd specified and all within or close to the budget.

The woman who ran it was looking out for our interests because when we were about to sign a preliminary contract to get the house taken off the market, she spotted that the estate agent had put in the contract that we would be responsible for paying the plus valia, and she made them change that as it should of course be the vendor who pays it. We wouldn't have had a clue at that time.

The same company helped a friend of ours buy a place the following year. Unfortunately the property crash in 2008 put them out of business.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lynn R said:


> We found our first house through a property finding agency and they didn't actually have any properties on their books, they didn't charge a fee to buyers but made their money by splitting the commission with the estate agents who did have them listed (but at least they advertised that fact upfront and didn't try to pull the wool over buyers' eyes). I must say we found it a more efficient way of finding what we wanted, after getting sick of agents (Spanish and British ones alike) saying they had the ideal thing for us and the properties turning out to be nothing of the sort, and only getting to see one property a day when we had taken holiday and only had a limited amount of time available.
> 
> We gave that firm a list of our requirements and stated what our budget was, and they lined up 10 properties for us to see over 2 days, all in the area we'd specified and all within or close to the budget.
> 
> ...




I guess a lot of sellers and their agents just see pound ( or Euro) signs when they have a Brit interested in their property.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> I guess a lot of sellers and their agents just see pound ( or Euro) signs when they have a Brit interested in their property.


Definitely. We asked for a second viewing of a house owned by a Brit and when the property finding agent came to collect us the following morning to take us there, she said "I don't know how to tell you this but the vendor has been in touch to say that we made a mistake about the asking price and it is actually €10k more than we told you". It was only too obvious that he was trying it on. We went ahead with the second viewing just to waste his time and get his hopes up, with no intention of buying it after that.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Catalunya22 said:


> I guess a lot of sellers and their agents just see pound ( or Euro) signs when they have a Brit interested in their property.


Not just Brits. you could be from anywhere.Remember well the start of the boom years.You could see an empty local and a week later it would be an estate agents and back then their fees were mind boggling.Over the years there have been a few Corredors around and they are there to take the money and not be your bosom buddy.I think for a lot of us we knew there was a crash coming when interrealty and Viva estates went bang.As I said before we have now got the internet which makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> What are the houses like there?
> Would 50,000 buy you a DECENT house?
> 
> Just interested..that´s all.


It's a pueblo blanco perched on a hill, so the old village houses are basically little white boxes piled on top of one another. in narrow cobbled streets. One or two bedrooms, no garden or garage but usually a private roof terrace with a lovely view, some have a shared patio. Depends what your idea of decent is but for an extra few grand you could completely renovate the kitchen and bathroom (builders' rates are pretty low here).

Here's an example.
https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/84351391/


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a pueblo blanco perched on a hill, so the old village houses are basically little white boxes piled on top of one another. in narrow cobbled streets. One or two bedrooms, no garden or garage but usually a private roof terrace with a lovely view, some have a shared patio. Depends what your idea of decent is but for an extra few grand you could completely renovate the kitchen and bathroom (builders' rates are pretty low here).
> 
> Here's an example.
> https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/84351391/


Thanks.That looks nice....and a great price.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> back then their fees were mind boggling.


Weren't they just. A British couple we got to know had bought a house nearby a few years before us, priced in pesetas. The deal was done entirely in cash, and at the notary's office they were astonished when one third of the proceeds went to the vendors (an elderly Spanish couple). The rest was pocketed by the estate agent as commission.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lynn R said:


> Weren't they just. A British couple we got to know had bought a house nearby a few years before us, priced in pesetas. The deal was done entirely in cash, and at the notary's office they were astonished when one third of the proceeds went to the vendors (an elderly Spanish couple). The rest was pocketed by the estate agent as commission.


Blimey.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Catalunya22 said:


> Thanks.That looks nice....and a great price.


Have to say it does look nice and a great price for a reason.It-s only 50sq mtrs. Great for a weekend bolthole but sorry to say 50sq.m. I would go stir crazy.But hey each to their own..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> Have to say it does look nice and a great price for a reason.It-s only 50sq mtrs. Great for a weekend bolthole but sorry to say 50sq.m. I would go stir crazy.But hey each to their own..


It looks nice inside although very small, as you say. But I don't like the sound of access via a shared patio and a staircase up to the front door, and did you notice the view of the street opposite from the roof terrace? Those buildings whatever they are look to be in a very dilapidated state.

Unlike the inside of the house the roof terrace doesn't look to have been touched and I would be worried about possible leaks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It looks nice inside although very small, as you say. But I don't like the sound of access via a shared patio, and did you notice the view of the street opposite from the roof terrace? Those buildings whatever they are look to be in a very dilapidated state.


Well, you get what you pay for. But as I said, they are selling like hotcakes to people looking for a rural bolthole. Low prices and council tax less than €200 a year ...

If you live in the middle of a pueblo you have to get on with your neighbours - which can bring many advantages, e.g. they will water your plants for you and keep an eye on the place when you aren't there - but no good if you're looking for privacy.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> Thanks to the forum I now understand the need to be careful with estate agents in Spain, but are they effectively regulated, licensed or controlled in any way? Or could a criminal be let out of prison today after serving 10 years and be an estate agent tomorrow asking for deposits?


Assuming you've picked an area go to one of the large estate agent websites. For example Idealista. Make a favorite list and then just wait. Odds are over the next few months you'll see a few of your list go down in price. I doubt you'll see any go up unless it was a mistake in the first place . Some agents will hike the price for a few days and then cut it back so the people searching for reduced prices see the property.

It's 2020 quite a bit of information is on the web. No reason you have to believe the agent. Watch things yourself. Nothing is moving so fast you need to rush.

Final point you'll never find an agent that doesn't claim prices are going up. That they have many competing buyers. That the area is growing. It's like anything else. Sales people want to sell.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

tarot650 said:


> Have to say it does look nice and a great price for a reason.It-s only 50sq mtrs. Great for a weekend bolthole but sorry to say 50sq.m. I would go stir crazy.But hey each to their own..


I used to live in a 50 sq m flat in London.
It was ok for me...but I wouldn´t want to live in it with another person.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> It looks nice inside although very small, as you say. But I don't like the sound of access via a shared patio and a staircase up to the front door, and did you notice the view of the street opposite from the roof terrace? Those buildings whatever they are look to be in a very dilapidated state.
> 
> Unlike the inside of the house the roof terrace doesn't look to have been touched and I would be worried about possible leaks.


Yes we have fallen for a few costly snags. Lynn if I were to buy again I would pay you for accompanying me


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Yes we have fallen for a few costly snags. Lynn if I were to buy again I would pay you for accompanying me


I love looking around properties and spotting snags, have a guilty addiction to the property shows. Getting paid for it would be my dream job, not that I'm looking for one!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Yes we have fallen for a few costly snags. Lynn if I were to buy again I would pay you for accompanying me


The thing is not to get carried away with first impressions. Inspect EVERYTHING. What happens if it rains very heavily...is it likely to flood?. What is the guttering like....things like that....


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a pueblo blanco perched on a hill, so the old village houses are basically little white boxes piled on top of one another. in narrow cobbled streets. One or two bedrooms, no garden or garage but usually a private roof terrace with a lovely view, some have a shared patio. Depends what your idea of decent is but for an extra few grand you could completely renovate the kitchen and bathroom (builders' rates are pretty low here).
> 
> Here's an example.
> https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/84351391/


50 sq m is fine for many people, though TBH you could get a house with a garden in some areas of France for that price - only problem here is that having renovations done is incredibly expensive and there are significant issues if you choose to do the work or some parts thereof yourself (fitted kitchens can however be very reasonable if you don't want high quality). As it stands though, there appears to be no space in the kitchen for a fridge, and if it is actually situated under the bench top then it would have to be tiny.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> 50 sq m is fine for many people, though TBH you could get a house with a garden in some areas of France for that price - only problem here is that having renovations done is incredibly expensive and there are significant issues if you choose to do the work or some parts thereof yourself (fitted kitchens can however be very reasonable if you don't want high quality). As it stands though, there appears to be no space in the kitchen for a fridge, and if it is actually situated under the bench top then it would have to be tiny.


That was just one example picked randomly from a whole load of properties currently on the market here. I'm not trying to sell it! Here's a 3-bed 118m2 duplex for €55k, bank repo, just to show the range of what's on offer.

https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/90190769/


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> That was just one example picked randomly from a whole load of properties currently on the market here. I'm not trying to sell it! Here's a 3-bed 118m2 duplex for €55k, bank repo, just to show the range of what's on offer.
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/90190769/


Yes, I´ve seen that development....although there seem to be lots of them in that development for sale. Is there something wrong with them?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> Yes, I´ve seen that development....although there seem to be lots of them in that development for sale. Is there something wrong with them?


No, apart from having been empty for ten years. The builder went bust in the crisis and the bank repossessed them, tried to sell them for €150k or thereabouts and has finally been forced to reduce them to giveaway prices.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> No, apart from having been empty for ten years. The builder went bust in the crisis and the bank repossessed them, tried to sell them for €150k or thereabouts and has finally been forced to reduce them to giveaway prices.


They do look quite nice in the pictures.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> They do look quite nice in the pictures.


They aren't too bad, though they are on the side of a steep hill so you have to be fit or drive everywhere. A friend of mine has just bought one. Now that they are finally selling, the pool will be open again soon.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

You could probably get them down a bit more in price.
If I was looking to buy another, and in that area, I would go and have a look at them.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> That was just one example picked randomly from a whole load of properties currently on the market here. I'm not trying to sell it! Here's a 3-bed 118m2 duplex for €55k, bank repo, just to show the range of what's on offer.
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/90190769/


Oh I knew it was just an example, Alca, but I thought I'd take a look which then for some reason spurred me to comment


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> No, apart from having been empty for ten years. The builder went bust in the crisis and the bank repossessed them, tried to sell them for €150k or thereabouts and has finally been forced to reduce them to giveaway prices.


They look a bargain. We bought a bank repo once in Marbella. thought it would be a good investment, it was. This was a mini recession around 1995. Only small things. There had been break ins and the boiler was missing and some of the electric plug covers. We paid around half price, was in pesetas. For a while we still kept getting letters to a Madrid couple who had bought and defaulted on the mortgage when they went into negative equity.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I have always been tempted by those quirky medieval chateux in France. I know it would be crazy, ancient plumbing, damp etc. pay around 500 euro and the roof could cost a million

https://www.frenchestateagents.com/...teau-for-sale-in-ayen-correze-limousin-france


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I have always been tempted by those quirky medieval chateux in France. I know it would be crazy, ancient plumbing, damp etc. pay around 500 euro and the roof could cost a million
> 
> https://www.frenchestateagents.com/...teau-for-sale-in-ayen-correze-limousin-france


LOL, the 'British' estate agency that targets mainly Brits


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> LOL, the 'British' estate agency that targets mainly Brits


The owner/founder is I believe British.

Never buy a château, most especially not one listed at a ridiculously low price. It will almost certainly heritage listed, which means you can't just renovate, you have to get approval from the Architecte de France who will dictate what work can be done, how it should be done, what materials can be used, what artisans can be used, etc. - all of which the Architecte de France has to sign off on.

Re this particular property - they can't even provide the required DPE!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> I have always been tempted by those quirky medieval chateux in France. I know it would be crazy, ancient plumbing, damp etc. pay around 500 euro and the roof could cost a million
> 
> https://www.frenchestateagents.com/...teau-for-sale-in-ayen-correze-limousin-france


I will probably get burnt at the stake for Heresy but I do think French villages and the French countryside is absolutely stunning, much nicer than....... I’ll get me coat!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

EverHopeful said:


> The owner/founder is I believe British.
> 
> Never buy a château, most especially not one listed at a ridiculously low price. It will almost certainly heritage listed, which means you can't just renovate, you have to get approval from the Architecte de France who will dictate what work can be done, how it should be done, what materials can be used, what artisans can be used, etc. - all of which the Architecte de France has to sign off on.
> 
> Re this particular property - they can't even provide the required DPE!


Well you can certainly tell the difference once you cross over the border I must admit.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> I will probably get burnt at the stake for Heresy but I do think French villages and the French countryside is absolutely stunning, much nicer than....... I’ll get me coat!


Well you can certainly tell the difference once you cross over the border. The Languedoc region is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> I will probably get burnt at the stake for Heresy but I do think French villages and the French countryside is absolutely stunning, much nicer than....... I’ll get me coat!


The villages might be more picturesque and well-kept perhaps, but some of the people who live in them are terrible snobs - both the locals and the British immigrants.

I prefer my scruffy little Andalusian pueblo where we all look out for each other.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> The villages might be more picturesque and well-kept perhaps, but some of the people who live in them are terrible snobs - both the locals and the British immigrants.
> 
> I prefer my scruffy little Andalusian pueblo where we all look out for each other.


Just because some “appear” snobby it doesn't mean the aren’t kind and helpful. Some lovely people around here who could be classed as snobs but are anything but.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> The villages might be more picturesque and well-kept perhaps, but some of the people who live in them are terrible snobs - both the locals and the British immigrants.
> 
> I prefer my scruffy little Andalusian pueblo where we all look out for each other.


I would have thought there are many like that in Spain as well. I knew I would start something


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Just because some “appear” snobby it doesn't mean the aren’t kind and helpful. Some lovely people around here who could be classed as snobs but are anything but.


My stepsister lived in the Dordogne for a few years - she has a few stories to tell! Everyone kind and helpful, yes, until she made friends with a Muslim woman.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> My stepsister lived in the Dordogne for a few years - she has a few stories to tell! Everyone kind and helpful, yes, until she made friends with a Muslim woman.


And in my village Muslims are not looked upon favourably either.i thought we were beyond generalisation of communities. There are equally many Muslim communities who would frown on their own making friends of god forbid marrying into another culture, I don’t agree with it but that’s human nature I cannot however just dismiss a place because someone might be a bit horrid


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> And in my village Muslims are not looked upon favourably either.i thought we were beyond generalisation of communities. There are equally many Muslim communities who would frown on their own making friends of god forbid marrying into another culture, I don’t agree with it but that’s human nature I cannot however just dismiss a place because someone might be a bit horrid


I'm not dismissing anywhere. But - and I know it's a generalisation - over the years I have found the French to be more snobbish than the Spanish and Brits living in France to be more snobbish than Brits living in Spain. 

My sister made friends with a Muslim woman because they were the only immigrants in the community who didn't drink alcohol (the other Brits drank like fish and then drove home afterwards). Nothing more sinister than that, but she was sent to Coventry for it.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm not dismissing anywhere. But - and I know it's a generalisation - over the years I have found the French to be more snobbish than the Spanish and Brits living in France to be more snobbish than Brits living in Spain.
> 
> My sister made friends with a Muslim woman because they were the only immigrants in the community who didn't drink alcohol (the other Brits drank like fish and then drove home afterwards). Nothing more sinister than that, but she was sent to Coventry for it.


The French are not homogenous and a great many of them are Muslim. There is certainly discrimination against Muslims in France, though I mix with them as do a number of my French friends. I don't mix with Brits here so have no real experience about how they behave, though some Brits (and others) of the France forum seem to drink to an extent that to me seems excessive (I drink, not much though and never to excess - I have seen too many people in Australia, including Brits, with serious alocohol problems).

I think that France may possible attract a different class of British resident, given the cost of living and many other things are higher than in Spain, which might be a factor. Some Brits on the France forum say that it is pretty much the same as in the UK, others say every day living costs are perhaps a little higher, but there are many things that you have to deal with that are way more expensive than in the UK. REnovation work is far more expensive, as are all tradesmen (there's a very good reason for that).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> The French are not homogenous and a great many of them are Muslim. There is certainly discrimination against Muslims in France, though I mix with them as do a number of my French friends. I don't mix with Brits here so have no real experience about how they behave, though some Brits (and others) of the France forum seem to drink to an extent that to me seems excessive (I drink, not much though and never to excess - I have seen too many people in Australia, including Brits, with serious alocohol problems).
> 
> I think that France may possible attract a different class of British resident, given the cost of living and many other things are higher than in Spain, which might be a factor. Some Brits on the France forum say that it is pretty much the same as in the UK, others say every day living costs are perhaps a little higher, but there are many things that you have to deal with that are way more expensive than in the UK. REnovation work is far more expensive, as are all tradesmen (there's a very good reason for that).


As a tourist I do think there is a better class of people in France and Italy. Maybe because those countries did not offer the cheap packages. Not sure. Less Brit bars, less tattoos etc. Turkey and Bulgaria attracts a different kind of people too, probably because they are cheap.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> As a tourist I do think there is a better class of people in France and Italy. Maybe because those countries did not offer the cheap packages. Not sure. Less Brit bars, less tattoos etc. Turkey and Bulgaria attracts a different kind of people too, probably because they are cheap.


"Better class of people"? I rest my case!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> "Better class of people"? I rest my case!


I'm quite happy being a scumbag in Spain!

But in all seriousness, this rather distasteful classist pigeon-holing is partly why I think that more British people should be offended by the label "Brits". 

This idea that "Brits abroad" are a marauding tribe of píssed up thugs is a very visible byproduct of this social identification and we as expats or immigrants should be the first group to be trying to dispel it.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> "Better class of people"? I rest my case!


I think someone used the phrase before me but I am used to being the whipping girl

Better class can mean Polite and well mannered, rich or poor.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I'm quite happy being a scumbag in Spain!
> 
> But in all seriousness, this rather distasteful classist pigeon-holing is partly why I think that more British people should be offended by the label "Brits".
> 
> This idea that "Brits abroad" are a marauding tribe of píssed up thugs is a very visible byproduct of this social identification and we as expats or immigrants should be the first group to be trying to dispel it.


True. There has been reports this summer of Spanish, German and French young people involved in brawls and P ups. Was once in Spain when thousands of Dutch were there for a football match and there were drunken fights. Don't mind being called a Brit, what's in a name.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I think a lot of the drunken "Brits" are not in fact Brits.

When a German or Italian or French person goes into a bar they are more likely to speak English to the bar person as they are more likely to understand English than German, Italian or French.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Drunken , overbearing rude and ignorant will be found everywhere in the world, personally I was on holiday in a small resort in the Mexican coast afive star luxury hotel was full of Canadians standing in the pool and on the beach with huge beer glasses , downing one after the other, loud and obnoxious. At WDW at place that’s for families I’ve seen some sights from all National , some areas on the coast of Spain, where let’s be honest, drinking heavily was actively encouraged, it’s the brits Dutch and the swedes. Not just young but middle aged as well.

I do get fed up with this Brits abroad label. Some Brits abroad yes, but for me but what happened in 1975 in Benidorm stays in Benidorm


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Catalunya22 said:


> I think a lot of the drunken "Brits" are not in fact Brits.
> 
> When a German or Italian or French person goes into a bar they are more likely to speak English to the bar person as they are more likely to understand English than German, Italian or French.


They'll be speaking their own language to each other though. If anything the reverse might be the case. Many Brits might be mistaken for being from another country because the English they speak to each other is fairly unintelligible to most people! 

That said, I've been in Spain for nearly 17 years and have never witnessed any groups from any country behaving badly. We are largely talking about stereotypes here.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> Drunken , overbearing rude and ignorant will be found everywhere in the world, personally I was on holiday in a small resort in the Mexican coast afive star luxury hotel was full of Canadians standing in the pool and on the beach with huge beer glasses , downing one after the other, loud and obnoxious. At WDW at place that’s for families I’ve seen some sights from all National , some areas on the coast of Spain, where let’s be honest, drinking heavily was actively encouraged, it’s the brits Dutch and the swedes. Not just young but middle aged as well.
> 
> I do get fed up with this Brits abroad label. Some Brits abroad yes, but for me but what happened in 1975 in Benidorm stays in Benidorm


And, let´s say, you are a group of 6 friends...2 German, 2 Italian, 2 French.
They are most likely to speak English with each other, and hence mistakenly get identified as drunken Brits


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I'm quite happy being a scumbag in Spain!
> 
> But in all seriousness, this rather distasteful classist pigeon-holing is partly why I think that more British people should be offended by the label "Brits".
> 
> This idea that "Brits abroad" are a marauding tribe of píssed up thugs is a very visible byproduct of this social identification and we as expats or immigrants should be the first group to be trying to dispel it.


I don't mind being called a Brit. We don't get the stereotypical "pissed up thugs" where I live, but there have been several instances where well-heeled middle-aged English people have come here to play golf or attend the art school and have disgraced themselves by getting [email protected] in public. One golfer threw up over the table in a restaurant, another was found comatose in the street. One art student destroyed the shower in his hotel room because he got stuck in the bath at 3 am and tried to haul himself out by pulling on the shower curtain; another one tried to seduce the bar owner by sitting on his lap and singing to him (his wife thought it was hilarious). 

I guess they come here without their spouses and go a bit mad, especially with the generous spirit measures. When you're used to a 25ml measure of gin or brandy it must be hard for them to keep track, poor souls.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

The subject of this thread is "Spain Property Prices"

How did we get onto the subject of Drunken Brits?....LOL


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> The subject of this thread is "Spain Property Prices"
> 
> How did we get onto the subject of Drunken Brits?....LOL


They usually turn out to be the best threads LOL


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

We have gotten off the topic of property prices in Spain, in large part my fault and I apologise.

Anyway, though I occasionally wonder whether it would be worth considering a move to Spain (I am an EU citizen), I have now decided, for various reasons relating to my personal situation,that if I do decide to move it will not be to Spain.

Cheers


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

EverHopeful said:


> We have gotten off the topic of property prices in Spain, in large part my fault and I apologise.
> 
> Anyway, though I occasionally wonder whether it would be worth considering a move to Spain (I am an EU citizen), I have now decided, for various reasons relating to my personal situation,that if I do decide to move it will not be to Spain.
> 
> Cheers


Why is that? Any particular reason?

What about France?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Keithtoon said:


> PRICES WILL DOUBLE!!!!
> Watch this space Folks.......


If I were a car salesman, I would argue exactly that. Buy immediately because there will be no more cars tomorrow.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I thought the information and advice given to me by estate agents was trustworthy because estate agents are fully regulated by the Spanish Ministry of Property. Also the agents said all deposits they hold are fully bonded.
> 
> I am now having doubts about buying anything in Spain if it’s all lies. Would Portugal be a safer option or is the whole of the EU unregulated and riddle with deceit.


I don't know how old you are, but in Germany more and more older people are being dragged over the table with the grandchild trick because they are so bona fide.
Wake up!! Agents just want your best.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> Why is that? Any particular reason?
> 
> What about France?


Primarily personal reasons, but also climate change impacts where I live (as I age I don't handle the heat so well). I will remain in France. I had thought about Spain (Murcia) before I moved permanently from Australia, having lived and worked there for a number of years long ago when I was much younger. But I have French origins and French family across much of France and - decided I could always take trips to Spain - which is still the case.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't mind being called a Brit. We don't get the stereotypical "pissed up thugs" where I live, but there have been several instances where well-heeled middle-aged English people have come here to play golf or attend the art school and have disgraced themselves by getting [email protected] in public. One golfer threw up over the table in a restaurant, another was found comatose in the street. One art student destroyed the shower in his hotel room because he got stuck in the bath at 3 am and tried to haul himself out by pulling on the shower curtain; another one tried to seduce the bar owner by sitting on his lap and singing to him (his wife thought it was hilarious).
> 
> I guess they come here without their spouses and go a bit mad, especially with the generous spirit measures. When you're used to a 25ml measure of gin or brandy it must be hard for them to keep track, poor souls.


I know a lot about golfers on CDS. friend's Son was the Pro for years at a Marbella golf club. rarely involved in brawls but heavy drinking to the delight of some notorious restaurants which he warned them about. Very easy to slot a few extra rounds on the bill late at night. He said many could not focus properly when they arrived at the first tee. Many hired a prostitute, some naive ones didn't realise they had until too late, they thought the woman was attracted to them ha ha. By the end of the break quite a few would have been robbed, especially in Puerto Banus. I think most golfers would be well aware of the size of the drinks, won't have been their first holiday in the sun. All said they are/were good for the local economy.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Is there a reliable source for price movements such as Zoopla in UK. Would it be better to look when the property was last sold and roughly calculate from that?

We once put in an offer on a lovely villa and location. Owned by 2 sisters who had inherited it from their father. we offered less than the asking price and when they declined offered the full price. They came back and said the price had gone up 10,000 euro. Needless to say we walked. The selling Agent was furious with them. It was still for sale a year later.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Is there a reliable source for price movements such as Zoopla in UK. Would it be better to look when the property was last sold and roughly calculate from that?
> 
> We once put in an offer on a lovely villa and location. Owned by 2 sisters who had inherited it from their father. we offered less than the asking price and when they declined offered the full price. They came back and said the price had gone up 10,000 euro. Needless to say we walked. The selling Agent was furious with them. It was still for sale a year later.


Serves them right. Often when they know it´s a Brit buying they jack up the price.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Brilliant thread.

Couple of observations:

Much of France is very pretty - but there's nothing to compare with an Andalusian white village.

Where we lived was much more likely to have 'Brits on the Piss' than Alca's village and we did (we had a bar restaurant there so I know). But the only two real problems in our bar were both caused by Spanish, and any such problems in the village were mainly down to Gitanos or Romanians. 

Much as I love France, when I'm driving through I can't wait to reach the Spanish border - to find a bar/restaurant open until a sensible time if for no other reason.

I have seen a fair few examples of other nationalities (Swedish and German come to mind) being badly behaved and being taken as Brits because they were speaking English.


----------

